
The Age of Tech Superheroes Must End - lazydon
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-age-of-tech-superheroes-must-end-1528387420
======
ThbTs4wbXC9Qjv
And so too must end the age of zero accountability for journalists publishing
opinion pieces with leading speculation posing as facts.

The fourth estate has long operated without abandon, but it's time they are
held accountable for their behavior.

